# The other Hans



## Stephen Rees (Jul 3, 2014)

I just wanted to post a short note of appreciation for Hans Adamson. I bought his wonderful Malmsjo piano many years ago but mislaid my original disks. Within an hour of my email to him he had sent a link where I could download the replacement files.

Thanks Hans


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 3, 2014)

Here hare here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4HHaspKL_4


----------



## KMuzzey (Jul 3, 2014)

That lovely Malmsjo Piano never goes out of style: it's one of those sample libraries that will live forever. Timeless. It's gotten lost in the mix these days cuz there are so many great piano libs out there, but for anyone who's not familiar with it, do seek it out and listen to the demos. It's great stuff.

Kerry


----------



## Folmann (Jul 3, 2014)

Hans Adamson and Hans Zimmer are in many ways some of the godfathers of our industry - and I will always be in gratitude for their amazing (and continual) development of super instruments and super music.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks all, for the kind recognition.  

I will do my best to live up to it.

/Hans


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 4, 2014)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Thanks all, for the kind recognition.
> 
> I will do my best to live up to it.
> 
> /Hans



You already have


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 4, 2014)

Stephen, thanks for starting this thread. It's like finding buried treasure. I listened to the piano...lovely! It's on my shopping list.

_Michael


----------



## Rctec (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear Hans Adamson.

I just spend a week recording 4 perfect world-famous pianos in my favorite studio, with four extraordinary players. These pianos where hand-selected by one of the great piano techs from the classical world (no, I'm not naming names or brands...). We had a tuner and a piano-tech there for all the sessions, used the best microphones, etc., etc. 
And what did we end up using as the main piano in the mix? Your Malmsjo. There just is something about it that can't be beat for me - or the director I'm working with, who's got an amazing set of ears.

...Just thought you should know.

all my thanks,

the other Hans


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 4, 2014)

ac·co·lade
ˈakəˌlād,-ˌläd/
noun
plural noun: accolades

1. an award or privilege granted as a special honor or as an acknowledgment of merit. 
2. a touch on a person's shoulders with a sword at the bestowing of a knighthood.


...We'll just have to call ArtVista's Hans _Knight Adamson_ from now on - _the other Hans_ is just confusing.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 5, 2014)

Rctec @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Dear Hans Adamson.
> 
> I just spend a week recording 4 perfect world-famous pianos in my favorite studio, with four extraordinary players. These pianos where hand-selected by one of the great piano techs from the classical world (no, I'm not naming names or brands...). We had a tuner and a piano-tech there for all the sessions, used the best microphones, etc., etc.
> And what did we end up using as the main piano in the mix? Your Malmsjo. There just is something about it that can't be beat for me - or the director I'm working with, who's got an amazing set of ears.
> ...



Beautiful! And yes again, to me, greatest virtual instrument, (for)ever...
I always think more and more to myself "it's not the malmsjo which accompanies the orchestra or the synths, it's the orchestra and the synths sitting behind which elevate that beautiful thing..."
I'll make it live on!
Alexandre


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks all for commenting too. I don't think I've started that many threads in my time here, but of the ones I have this is my favourite 

Just to make it easy for anyone curious, here it is….

http://www.artvista.net/malmsjo.html

Hurry to get it before Hans (A) realises he's made a typo where it says it only costs $99.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 5, 2014)

All Right that's it. I'm getting that piano.


----------



## lee (Jul 5, 2014)

Just beautiful. Proud to be swedish! I think it´s for Kontakt 5/kontakt 5 player only, but I may be wrong?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 5, 2014)

lee @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Just beautiful. Proud to be swedish! I think it´s for Kontakt 5/kontakt 5 player only, but I may be wrong?



As far as Kontakt goes, it is full Kontakt only (it isn't a player library).

According to the version I downloaded the other day it says that the NKI's were created in Kontakt 1 (it is an old library!) so I imagine anyone with any version of full Kontakt can run it.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 5, 2014)

I still use Gigastudio because of Malmsjo and Scarbee Rhodes/200A.
I still seem to get more layers of velocity in GS using MIDI Master Controllers.
Didn't realize the VGP and Malmsjo developer was the same guy.
Thanks for such a great variety of options.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 5, 2014)

I still use the EXS24 version in Logic. Like most of Hans' libraries, it has soul, a quality you cannot measure in number of samples.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 5, 2014)

By coincidence, I posted yesterday that one of the demo's for Realivox uses the Malmsjo arpeggiating 1645 below doo-wop oohs:

https://soundcloud.com/realitone/cheryl-doo


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 5, 2014)

Waiting for download links now. Thanks again Stephen!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 5, 2014)

Rctec @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Dear Hans Adamson.
> 
> I just spend a week recording 4 perfect world-famous pianos in my favorite studio, with four extraordinary players. These pianos where hand-selected by one of the great piano techs from the classical world (no, I'm not naming names or brands...). We had a tuner and a piano-tech there for all the sessions, used the best microphones, etc., etc.
> And what did we end up using as the main piano in the mix? Your Malmsjo. There just is something about it that can't be beat for me - or the director I'm working with, who's got an amazing set of ears.
> ...


Hans,

That is a wonderful story, and it is so generous of you to share it. Thanks for being a mentor to so many, and for being so supportive. I hope to be able to make an updated improved Kontakt version of the Malmsjö sample, based on the Malmsjö GVI, which was a more refined version of the original Giga version with re-edited samples and selected impulse responses. The GVI Malmsjö Giga Player instrument unfortunately died together with the Giga platform. I've had this update on my mind for a long time, but lately I have spent more and more of my time producing artists instead of sampled instruments. This uplifting and inspiring thread will definitely put the update plans back on track. Somewhere in the future there may also be a new recording with more layers, scripting etc. 

Once again, 
Heartfelt thanks!

/Hans


----------



## wst3 (Jul 6, 2014)

I may get run out of town on a rail, but maybe new recordings are not necessary? What ever you did to make the original Giga library so wonderful, the underlying content is the samples you already have.

I have the GS version, the platform tanked before I could pick up the GVI version, so I will wait patiently for a native Kontakt version<G>!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 6, 2014)

There already is a Kontact version correct ?



wst3 @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> I may get run out of town on a rail, but maybe new recordings are not necessary? What ever you did to make the original Giga library so wonderful, the underlying content is the samples you already have.
> 
> I have the GS version, the platform tanked before I could pick up the GVI version, so I will wait patiently for a native Kontakt version<G>!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 6, 2014)

Once again, if you are a Logic Pro user, the EXS24 version is a no brainer.


----------



## Carbs (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been after something like this! Thanks to you all for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 7, 2014)

Hans Adamson @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> Rctec @ Fri Jul 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Hans Adamson.
> ...



I love it to read such posts! *Honesty is the highest good for me!*

You both, Hans & Hans, are great and good people!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Carbs (Jul 7, 2014)

Hans (Adamson) I've sent you a PM regarding my order I placed earlier today, if you can check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Rach (Jul 7, 2014)

Mr. Adamson, great audio demos, but as a prospective buyer, I looked on YouTube for a walkthrough on this marvelous sounding piano but could not find one. Perhaps you or another kind soul might do a brief one so as to help generate more sales for you? Just a humble suggestion from a fan.


----------



## Rach (Jul 7, 2014)

Also, just thinking off the cuff here, but what about someone filming a short documentary about the history of the Malmsjo and how it ties into Hollywood and specifically Hans Zimmer's use of it on his latest project. Use Mr. Adamson's sample library as well for the doc's score? A little cross-promotion for HZ's upcoming movie as well as ArtVista and reverence for some Swedish hsitory?


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

Is the GVI version still available by special request? I've lost track of what happened to the platform, but I still have the GVI and original piano on my system, and I remember it as having lots of potential.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 8, 2014)

Jake Johnson @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> Is the GVI version still available by special request? I've lost track of what happened to the platform, but I still have the GVI and original piano on my system, and I remember it as having lots of potential.


Jake,

I do have a handful Malmsjö GVI left. They come with a Syncrosoft dongle. I am not sure which OS would work. Also I am too rusty on the GVI format to give proper support. So I cannot warrant the installation considering the different variables in play. Having said that, the GVI player version was a stunning upgrade of the original Malmsjö, made possible by Jim van Buskirk's DEF filters and Larry Seyer impulse responses. It had many new original presets created wih different impulse responses and a new, re-edited sample set. It is a shame that Gigastudio was cancelled by Tascam within months of the release of the Malmsjö GVI.

/Hans


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

Quote: Jake, 

I do have a handful Malmsjö GVI left. They come with a Syncrosoft dongle. I am not sure which OS would work. Also I am too rusty on the GVI format to give proper support. So I cannot warrant the installation considering the different variables in play. Having said that, the GVI player version was a stunning upgrade of the original Malmsjö, made possible by Jim van Buskirk's DEF filters and Larry Seyer impulse responses. It had many new original presets created wih different impulse responses and a new, re-edited sample set. It is a shame that Gigastudio was cancelled by Tascam within months of the release of the Malmsjö GVI. 

/Hans
_________________

I sent a an e-mail to your support address about this subject. Thanks.


----------



## Resoded (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm curious, which soundtracks have used the art vista malmsjö? I want to hear it in that context.


----------



## rpaillot (Jul 10, 2014)

Resoded @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> I'm curious, which soundtracks have used the art vista malmsjö? I want to hear it in that context.


I think "The Holiday" , "It's Complicated", lot of comedy scores


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone using this superb malmsjö knows how many gigs it takes up on a computer?

I could not find the information in the specs,

Thanks!


----------



## Carbs (Jul 17, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Thu Jul 17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone using this superb malmsjö knows how many gigs it takes up on a computer?
> 
> ...



Hi! I've been abusing the heck outta this piano, sounds wonderful! Takes up about 2gb of space.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, only 2gb, wonderful, thanks Carbs!


----------



## Carbs (Jul 17, 2014)

No problem! :D


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 18, 2014)

Although I did hear back about a technical question I had I did not receive any reply about education discount ? Moving on.


----------



## Rctec (Jul 18, 2014)

Scores used in? "Time", inception. Spiderman 2, 12 Years a slave, etc...


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 18, 2014)

Rctec @ Fri Jul 18 said:


> Scores used in? "Time", inception. Spiderman 2, 12 Years a slave, etc...



Thanks Hans, will listen closely.


----------



## Carbs (Jul 18, 2014)

Rctec @ Fri Jul 18 said:


> Scores used in? "Time", inception. Spiderman 2, 12 Years a slave, etc...



I knew it! As soon as I downloaded that piano, the sound of it actually inspired me to spend an entire day doing a mockup of your beautiful "Time" (just as a personal ear exercise) - I kept telling my wife, "This _has_ to be the same piano from the score. Thanks so much for affirming that for me! (and for giving me an opportunity to look smart in front of my wife...LOL)


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok Hans (The other Hans :D ), I just ordered my Malmsjo Piano, can't wait to try it!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2014)

Great thread! Thanks, Hans and Hans. Had so sign up to say I'm definitely buying this as soon as possible. It's truly inspiring to see such great people sharing their ideas on the internet!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 22, 2014)

Rctec @ Fri Jul 18 said:


> Scores used in? "Time", inception. Spiderman 2, 12 Years a slave, etc...


Mmph. Is that all?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2014)

wst3 is right about the recordings - which is unusual, because too often Bill has the really bad taste to disagree with me.

But recording has always been Hans' talent, and I have no idea how he does it. It's the same with Cool Vibes, Virtual Grand, and Backbeat Bass.

And it's much more than technique. All his libraries are full of character and life. Of course, he also spends a thousand years mapping them perfectly for a variety of keyboard controllers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2014)

Plus he's almost as handsome as Mike.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 28, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> wst3 is right about the recordings - which is unusual, because too often Bill has the really bad taste to disagree with me.
> 
> But recording has always been Hans' talent, and I have no idea how he does it. It's the same with Cool Vibes, Virtual Grand, and Backbeat Bass.
> 
> And it's much more than technique. All his libraries are full of character and life. Of course, he also spends a thousand years mapping them perfectly for a variety of keyboard controllers.


Thanks Nick! 

Means a lot to me, coming from your expertise and experience (Editor Recording Magazine, Owner Virtual Instruments Magazine, etc).

/Hans A.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm also a great judge of other men's looks.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 28, 2014)

Obviously!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I'm late to the party, as is often the case, but did purchase the Malmsjo Piano last week...and now my forehead is very flat from hitting it because I didn't lock onto this gem years ago.  What a wonderful addition to my collection of piano libraries, and I just couldn't stop playing it. In addition, I so enjoyed reading the history of the instrument and Hans association with it...quite the story. So thanks to forum members for bringing this wonderful library to my attention, and to Hans for producing another absolutely superb product.


----------



## dhlkid (Jul 30, 2014)

Dear the other Hans: 

I placed the order (Malmsjo) almost 2 days ago, still didnt get any response.

Looking forward to.......


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought the Malmsjo last month, and the credit card went through on the 30th, but I still havent any download link.


I sent 2 email and no response ......


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 19, 2014)

Which piano is this in ESX24 in Logic?




EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> I still use the EXS24 version in Logic. Like most of Hans' libraries, it has soul, a quality you cannot measure in number of samples.


----------



## pkm (Aug 20, 2014)

Soundhound @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> Which piano is this in ESX24 in Logic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't come with Logic, it is just available in EXS24 format.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 20, 2014)

Ah, I see. Thanks!



pkm @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> Soundhound @ Tue Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Which piano is this in ESX24 in Logic?
> ...


----------



## Jonik (Aug 26, 2014)

I've just converted the giga samples into EXS, but the tails cut off and some of the notes are louder than the others... this doesn't seem to be the case on the Kontakt version. Have I done something wrong in the conversion process?

Also, what patch is the one everyone is talking about? From this thread, I hadn't realised there'd be multiple patches to choose from until I bought it!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 26, 2014)

I would love to hear some user examples of this piano in action. Cheers.


----------



## peksi (Aug 28, 2014)

It seems to be the same with artists as with virtual instruments: many wonderful gems stay hidden. Happy to see this gem receive iẗ́'s rightful attention.


----------

